# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Color changeing pacman frog?

## julsShaw

Well Chum Chum has a very healthy attitude no problem when hunting for food, loves to soak in the water and is a bit too active for a pacman frog I may even say. However it changes color it goes from really pale almost white to really dark almost black really quickly I see relationship between his color change to anything really.  Temp and humidity are stable. Before and after feeding same color change. I don't know if that is a problem or not ill take some pics when he does it again to show everybody in the mean time here is a pic of how he normally looks he got sooooooooo big =) Should I be worried too pale, too dark does it matter?

----------


## julsShaw

these is Chum Chum a little pale he can ge a bit more pale than these at times

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Pacman frogs change colors to adapt to their surroundings and also change colors depending on their mood. Its normal for them to change color shades.

----------



----------


## julsShaw

Thanks grif, I was wondering what was going on lol. What mood u think he is in when he gets really dark? lol. By the way, Dino is gaining weight quickly he doesn't looks all skinny like b4 how ever Chum Chum is younger than him and almost dobble the size trippy ah?! hopefully he catchs up with Chum Chum =)

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks grif, I was wondering what was going on lol. What mood u think he is in when he gets really dark? lol. By the way, Dino is gaining weight quickly he doesn't looks all skinny like b4 how ever Chum Chum is younger than him and almost dobble the size trippy ah?! hopefully he catchs up with Chum Chum =)


Probably just his normal content mood. Each individual frog will groa at different rates. It isn't always uncommon for an occasion where an older frog may be smaller than a younger frog. It does happen sometimes. Especially if when they are babies and I mean new froglets and one gets more food than the other.

----------


## julsShaw

Dino had a rocky start but im just happy his doing good now. Im looking foward to see both of them fully grown =).

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Dino had a rocky start but im just happy his doing good now. Im looking foward to see both of them fully grown =).


As we all do. I look back a pics of Grif when she was a baby and its hard to believe how little she was compared to now. Loki has grown a lot too and I feel the same when I look at his pics. Watching their colors change as they grow as well as their body shapes and when they lose their baby face and start looking like adults.

----------


## Carlos

Cool color change!  Mine stays pretty much the same green based color all the time.

----------


## julsShaw

> As we all do. I look back a pics of Grif when she was a baby and its hard to believe how little she was compared to now. Loki has grown a lot too and I feel the same when I look at his pics. Watching their colors change as they grow as well as their body shapes and when they lose their baby face and start looking like adults.



I get a a little sad when i see they r not little any more but really excited just wondering how big they will grow =)





> Cool color change!  Mine stays pretty much the same green based color all the time.



Dino is brown n yellow kind of and has never changed colors like Chum Chum al frogs are different I guess I didnt even know it if was ok for them to change like that but both frog are healthy soo its all good.

----------

